# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  14 февраля - День Святого Валентина в "Гамбринусе"

## ejiky

*14 февраля
Бар "Гамбринус" (Одесса, ул. Дерибасовская, 31)
День Святого Валентина с группами ЦЕРЕРА и ПРНАТЫЙ.ZМЕЙ!
Начало в 20:00
Вход 40 грн., с флаером - 35 грн.
Справки по телефону: (048) 726-36-57*

14 февраля к нам приходит один из самых романтичных праздников - День Святого Валентина! День открытых сердец, признаний в любви и романтики.

В этот вечер для всех влюбленных в самом сердце нашего города - в клубе Гамбринус - состоится праздничный концерт.  
О любви для вас будут петь замечательные одесские группы "ЦЕРЕРА" и "ПЕРНАТЫЙ.ZМЕЙ"!

Ждем вас 14 февраля в 20:00 в баре "Гамбринус" (Одесса, ул. Дерибасовская, 31)

Подробности на www.magicbox.od.ua

----------

